# Happy October from Ellie Mae



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

its getting very chilly out here , so, I started pulling out some of the Fall/ Winter things for the girls.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> its getting very chilly out here , so, I started pulling out some of the Fall/ Winter things for the girls.


Awww you found it! That looks great on Ellie Mae. I bet she's all warm and cozy in it too. I think I will let Ava wear hers all day today too. It's cold today, only in the 50's :-(. I think fall is here and warm weather isn't coming back


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awww you found it! That looks great on Ellie Mae. I bet she's all warm and cozy in it too. I think I will let Ava wear hers all day today too. It's cold today, only in the 50's :-(. I think fall is here and warm weather isn't coming back


yes ! your thread yesterday inspired me to find it !! Thanks, I do think this is my fave hoodie for her of all the hoodies I have ( which is a lot . lol ) . yes, she is very comfy cozy in it. i'm going to let Ellie wear hers all day too . 

I think you are right about fall being here. its only 54 degrees here right now and its only supposed to warm up to 61 this afternoon :-(. And 43 degrees tonight . brrrr. but, maybe we will have an indian summer. 

I checked the tracking again on the Pariero order and it finally is tracking. still in CA, but I think it will get here by Saturday


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy October! Ellie looks awesome!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Huly said:


> Happy October! Ellie looks awesome!


Ellie says thank you and she says BG looks awesome in her new WL hoodie too !!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

happy October to you too gorgeous girl! I love how her and ava both have the same hoodie imagine your chis together matching how adorable would that be!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> happy October to you too gorgeous girl! I love how her and ava both have the same hoodie imagine your chis together matching how adorable would that be!


Ellie Mae says thank you Jessica !! Ellie and Ava have a lot of the same clothes . I wish all of us could get together for a meetup so our dogs could play. that'd be so fun


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Ellie Mae says thank you Jessica !! Ellie and Ava have a lot of the same clothes . I wish all of us could get together for a meetup so our dogs could play. that'd be so fun


that would be amazing shame im all the way in England and if I did ever visit the dogs would have to stay here with my mother in law. 
I do hope to visit America again soon though its just amazing, one of my favourite parts was going to dennys for breakfast YUM... oh and seeing the grand canyon....but mmm those pancakes lol!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> that would be amazing shame im all the way in England and if I did ever visit the dogs would have to stay here with my mother in law.
> I do hope to visit America again soon though its just amazing, one of my favourite parts was going to dennys for breakfast YUM... oh and seeing the grand canyon....but mmm those pancakes lol!


haha. I haven't been to Dennys in years but we do have one close by. I love Pancakes too. yummm. I've also been to the Grand Canyon years ago. it was gorgeous. 
I love England too. I wanted to go on the London Eye ride but the people I was traveling with didn't want to go :-(. so, hopefully next time I go i'll go on it. I love looking in Harrods. loved going into the pubs and ordering the Fish and Chips. We saw Stonehedge. that was pretty cool , we went on a tour of a gorgeous Castle , and I just enjoyed seeing the country


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > that would be amazing shame im all the way in England and if I did ever visit the dogs would have to stay here with my mother in law.
> ...


Go to Denny's on behalf of me haha, I love it so much! 
I just want to go back to Florida the parks are just magical  
I would return to Arizona too though. Ah the London eye isn't that great. Did you see the Big Ben and Buckingham palace? 
Also harrods is really nice, at Christmas time it's absolutely fabulous! 
Yeah fish and chips is a favourite of mine too. How long did you stay in England for?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Awww you found it! That looks great on Ellie Mae. I bet she's all warm and cozy in it too. I think I will let Ava wear hers all day today too. It's cold today, only in the 50's
> ...


I can't wait to get that Pariero order. I'm so curious to see how the velour fabric looks/fits in comparison to their other stuff. I kinda wish I hadn't ordered the dresses now though. Just seems like waste since its cooling down out. I did notice some new Pariero on YouTube, but they were jumpers. Now that I've gotten these cute Pariero hoodies, I'm hoping Pariero will come out with more. 

I am also looking forward to this Package being our last order lol. At least I get a break for a few weeks. Cause doggie shopping has gotten really exhausting. 
I actually order for myself last night two ankle boots, and 5 new tops. And I think I'm gonna order a couple sweaters too.

Any sign of your Love Frankie and Lola tag?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Go to Denny's on behalf of me haha, I love it so much!
> I just want to go back to Florida the parks are just magical
> I would return to Arizona too though. Ah the London eye isn't that great. Did you see the Big Ben and Buckingham palace?
> Also harrods is really nice, at Christmas time it's absolutely fabulous!
> Yeah fish and chips is a favourite of mine too. How long did you stay in England for?


hehe. ok.. next time I go to Dennys, I will think of you . ( it may be awhile though... its really not one of my faves. I like this little locally run restaurant much better for breakfast. I've seen there pancakes and they look great too ). yes , we saw Big Ben from the outside and Buckingham Palace too , the changing of the gaurds . oh, yes ! Harrods at Christmas is a great idea. now I want to schedule a trip at Christmas . hahah. Peter would love to go to England so, that's a good idea. I just went with some girlfriend of mine . it was before I had the dogs, so , it was over 7 years ago. it was a tour on a bus .. I think it was for around 10 days or so... I forgot now exactly.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Go to Denny's on behalf of me haha, I love it so much!
> ...


Love it 
You should plan a trip, it's lovely at Christmas time!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I can't wait to get that Pariero order. I'm so curious to see how the velour fabric looks/fits in comparison to their other stuff. I kinda wish I hadn't ordered the dresses now though. Just seems like waste since its cooling down out. I did notice some new Pariero on YouTube, but they were jumpers. Now that I've gotten these cute Pariero hoodies, I'm hoping Pariero will come out with more.
> 
> I am also looking forward to this Package being our last order lol. At least I get a break for a few weeks. Cause doggie shopping has gotten really exhausting.
> I actually order for myself last night two ankle boots, and 5 new tops. And I think I'm gonna order a couple sweaters too.
> ...


Me too, I cant wait to get my order too !! I hope the fabric is velour. does it say its velour, I forget now.... the dresses are so pretty though. i'm not sorry I ordered them . I didn't get one for Tootsie this time. only Ellie and Minnie. but, I agree that I think i'm more into buying hoodies now. I saw those 2 new videos on Youtube. they look super cute but i'm not buying any all in ones at all anymore. I have a bunch in Ellies size already cause I dressed Latte in them all the time . i'm sure Pariero has got to come out with some cute hoodies.... ( I hope ) 

I have to try on my coat from last year. I may need to order a new down coat. 

no, she never sent me tracking on the Frankie and Lola tag . I got the email that It was shipped on Monday. I would of thought it would of been her by today... hmmm. maybe I should email her . or maybe I should give it one more day ... 

I will try to wait to put in an order from Pariero. hehe. we'll see. I could get tempted if some cute hoodies come out . I may pass on the new smile tanks and the poka dot dress and just stick with hoodies unless they get marked down good. 

I did order a new summer dress for Ellie from Ebay. it was a bargain, so, I couldn't resist


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to get that Pariero order. I'm so curious to see how the velour fabric looks/fits in comparison to their other stuff. I kinda wish I hadn't ordered the dresses now though. Just seems like waste since its cooling down out. I did notice some new Pariero on YouTube, but they were jumpers. Now that I've gotten these cute Pariero hoodies, I'm hoping Pariero will come out with more.
> ...


Last year it didn't seem like Pariero did too many hoodies. So I hope they come out with more this year. I am with you, I'm not going to order the smile tanks just yet cause I really want to order things with sleeves. I would think they'd be marking the summer stuff down tremendously soon. They're overdue for a big sale 
I have a down jacket that I love from bcbg. I think I'll wait and see how cold of a winter we get then I'll decide if I need a heavier one. 
Which summer dress did you order? I'm noticing a lot of ruff ruff on eBay lately. But not much else from the good brands.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Last year it didn't seem like Pariero did too many hoodies. So I hope they come out with more this year. I am with you, I'm not going to order the smile tanks just yet cause I really want to order things with sleeves. I would think they'd be marking the summer stuff down tremendously soon. They're overdue for a big sale
> I have a down jacket that I love from bcbg. I think I'll wait and see how cold of a winter we get then I'll decide if I need a heavier one.
> Which summer dress did you order? I'm noticing a lot of ruff ruff on eBay lately. But not much else from the good brands.


I love the cream colored smile hoodie with the yellow pom pom on the hood. ( remember, it was in the lucky bags we both bought ? ) 
and I love the pink leopard pariero hoodie too. I don't have that one in Ellies size though but Ellie has the smile hoodie
ya, I would think they'd be coming out with those hoodies soon. the weather is cold now, so we need them now. 

last year, I waited so long to order a new down parka and everything was picked over and they didn't have one I wanted. so, I want to make sure I don't make that same mistake this year ... so, I may order one , not sure. 

I ordered an Oscar newman dress. It was so cheap I decided to take a chance. I have a couple really cute ON sweaters for Minnie and I love them. so, i'm curious how this dress will look and fit on Ellie . 
its this one , and like I said, it was super cheap so thought i'd take a chance 

Oscar Newman - Dresses - Watermelon Hand-Smocked Sun dress


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I love the cream colored smile hoodie with the yellow pom pom on the hood. ( remember, it was in the lucky bags we both bought ? )
> 
> and I love the pink leopard pariero hoodie too. I don't have that one in Ellies size though but Ellie has the smile hoodie
> 
> ...



I'd forgotten about that smile hoodie too! Thank goodness I ended up spending the time organizing Ava's winter wardrobe. So now I know what we have. 
Oh that Oscar Newman dress is an oldie but goodie. I love that one. I like some dresses similar style to that by a brand called dog in the closet? I ALMOST ordered Ava some things by that make last summer, but never got around to it cause we were too busy ordering Pariero 😂. But I do really like that brand.
I check las are Newman often on eBay. They seem to get a bit of that brand on there frequent enough. I've seen this brand in person and the clothes are very beautifully made. Not exactly my taste, but I do like some of the things. I'd love to get Ava a ON sweater. I recall them being crazy soft.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'd forgotten about that smile hoodie too! Thank goodness I ended up spending the time organizing Ava's winter wardrobe. So now I know what we have.
> Oh that Oscar Newman dress is an oldie but goodie. I love that one. I like some dresses similar style to that by a brand called dog in the closet? I ALMOST ordered Ava some things by that make last summer, but never got around to it cause we were too busy ordering Pariero &#55357;&#56834;. But I do really like that brand.
> I check las are Newman often on eBay. They seem to get a bit of that brand on there frequent enough. I've seen this brand in person and the clothes are very beautifully made. Not exactly my taste, but I do like some of the things. I'd love to get Ava a ON sweater. I recall them being crazy soft.


yes, I really hope the fit is good on Ellie. but, if it isn't, its not a big loss cause of the bargain I got on it. 
here's a pic of Minnie wearing my fav ON sweater 


it is very soft and the detailing is really pretty


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

how sweet


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The


elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd forgotten about that smile hoodie too! Thank goodness I ended up spending the time organizing Ava's winter wardrobe. So now I know what we have.
> ...


That's the perfect sweater for the holidays. One of Bailey's first clothing items was a grey and blue Oscar Newman hoodie. I love the raspberry hooded sweater and the pink and grey argyle sweater. They have a cute cupcake one and one with a little owl on it too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Peanuts Mommy said:


> how sweet


thank you ! :daisy:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> The
> 
> That's the perfect sweater for the holidays. One of Bailey's first clothing items was a grey and blue Oscar Newman hoodie. I love the raspberry hooded sweater and the pink and grey argyle sweater. They have a cute cupcake one and one with a little owl on it too.


I am wondering how Ellie will fit in the size XXS. Minnie wears a size XS in the sweaters . I have a couple others for her too. I did order Tootsie an ON sweater once from ebay and wasn't happy with the fit at all. 
those styles you mentioned ( the owl, the cupcake , and the raspberry hooded one ) all look so cute. its hard to know for sure how the style will fit . I got a different ON Christmas sweater ( the one that's cream colored and has the ornaments on it ) on clearance for the girls and I didn't like the fit of that one at all . but, this gingerbread man one fits Minnie perfect and is so soft and comfy on her. yes, perfect for the holidays 

** I just looked on youtube and they just added a new video of Pariero hoodies !!!! I love all of them. the poka dot ones and the ones with the bear hoods . def. getting all of those


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I am wondering how Ellie will fit in the size XXS. Minnie wears a size XS in the sweaters . I have a couple others for her too. I did order Tootsie an ON sweater once from ebay and wasn't happy with the fit at all.
> 
> those styles you mentioned ( the owl, the cupcake , and the raspberry hooded one ) all look so cute. its hard to know for sure how the style will fit . I got a different ON Christmas sweater ( the one that's cream colored and has the ornaments on it ) on clearance for the girls and I didn't like the fit of that one at all . but, this gingerbread man one fits Minnie perfect and is so soft and comfy on her. yes, perfect for the holidays
> 
> ...



I can't wait til you that ON hoodie you ordered for Ellie Mae. Then I'll decide on ordering one or two for Ava. It'll be nice to add some actual sweaters to her winter wardrobe. I don't find many sweaters that I like. So ON would def be up top for me. Have you ordered any custom ones from that designer Linda has gotten Sapphire a few of? I get pics on my Fb all the time but never have I ordered.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I can't wait til you that ON hoodie you ordered for Ellie Mae. Then I'll decide on ordering one or two for Ava. It'll be nice to add some actual sweaters to her winter wardrobe. I don't find many sweaters that I like. So ON would def be up top for me. Have you ordered any custom ones from that designer Linda has gotten Sapphire a few of? I get pics on my Fb all the time but never have I ordered.


no, I haven't order from the designer Lynda ordered from but years back, when I just had Minnie and Tootsie, I ordered from a women on Etsy that made gorgeous sweaters and custom made coats too . she was from Turkey though . so, it did take a long time once you put your order in but the sweaters are absolutely gorgeous. I have at least 3 for Minnie and 3 for Toots. and 2 custom coats each also. I have some pics i'll have to find to show you ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> no, I haven't order from the designer Lynda ordered from but years back, when I just had Minnie and Tootsie, I ordered from a women on Etsy that made gorgeous sweaters and custom made coats too . she was from Turkey though . so, it did take a long time once you put your order in but the sweaters are absolutely gorgeous. I have at least 3 for Minnie and 3 for Toots. and 2 custom coats each also. I have some pics i'll have to find to show you ...



Ohhh def find the pics and post them on here, I would love to see them.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I adore this sweater! Does Melissa have ON on DC?


http://luckypuppycouture.com/sweaters-hoodies/oscar-newman-owl-walk-all-over-you-pink-sweater/


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ohhh def find the pics and post them on here, I would love to see them.


this was the one I had made for St. Patricks day for Minnie . ( I had her put a harness hole in it which I wouldn't do now . that was before we knew about buddy belts ) 





there are more pics of them in the other sweaters too. I will find the others tomorrow or sunday . oh, I forgot tomorrow is Saturday and I see Peter, so I may be sunday when I look for the blue cupcake dress and the xs rrc


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I adore this sweater! Does Melissa have ON on DC?
> 
> 
> oscar newman two faced diva reversible sweater


I love it too . its super cute. yes, she has ON, but I don't think she regularly adds the new stuff... of course she will if you ask as you know

( but , like I said about ON... I wouldn't get too excited just yet cause the sizing may be all wrong. Minnie is an XS , so.. the only other smaller size is xxs. not sure how it runs ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> this was the one I had made for St. Patricks day for Minnie . ( I had her put a harness hole in it which I wouldn't do now . that was before we knew about buddy belts )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sweater looks so warm and cozy!

Sunday sounds good. I have to work tomorrow til 5 😥


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

she does beautiful work . like I said though, it takes a long time cause I think the shipping to and from Turkey seem to take much longer than the UK


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Happy October!! Ellie looks so cute in her hoodie. I really like seeing some of Pariero's older stuff, even though I missed getting any of it it's nice seeing the older collections.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

very cute!!! I love that little tongue!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Happy October!! Ellie looks so cute in her hoodie. I really like seeing some of Pariero's older stuff, even though I missed getting any of it it's nice seeing the older collections.


thanks Michele ! I think of all the hoodies I have for Ellie in all makes, this one is my favorite. the quality of the material is so nice and I just love the styling of this one ...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

jan896 said:


> very cute!!! I love that little tongue!


thanks Jan ! haha !! yes, she is always sticking that little toungue out


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

She has the most precious face! So cute in her cold weather clothes!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> She has the most precious face! So cute in her cold weather clothes!


aww, thanks ! its so cold here right now. only in the 40's. Ellie is all comfy cozy though in her warm hoodie and snuggled up with her sisters


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

She is so adorable, can't wait to dress up my baby girl. i do miss the change of seasons living in Hawaii for the past 2 years. especially during the Holidays wish I could have snow for ONE day. BUT, then I remember shoveling the snow and the freezing BONE cold weather. I'll stay in Hawaii for now- Aloha October- it is finally getting cooler for Hawaii (humidity is gone and the weather is in the high 70's🌞 low 80's)


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

2chimomma said:


> She is so adorable, can't wait to dress up my baby girl. i do miss the change of seasons living in Hawaii for the past 2 years. especially during the Holidays wish I could have snow for ONE day. BUT, then I remember shoveling the snow and the freezing BONE cold weather. I'll stay in Hawaii for now- Aloha October- it is finally getting cooler for Hawaii (humidity is gone and the weather is in the high 70's&#55356;&#57118; low 80's)


thank you . it is fun to dress them up when they love wearing clothes !! 
just start slow and be very gentle putting clothes on and taking them off , and if they seem like they aren't too happy, maybe try a little treat after you have the clothes on. 
i'm jealous ( in a good way. hehe ) , that you live in Hawaii . I visited there one time and I love it and I love the beach so much. I've been to many beaches in the Carribean too but Hawaii was my favorite. I hate having to shovel snow :-( . I have a snowblower now but I still hate snow removal.


----------

